# SHOALING UNIT



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

GUYS I TOTALLY SHOALED A PIRAYA, A CARIBE, A LION THAT HAS HALF HIS LEG INSIDE THE TANK....and A SNAKE THAT LIVES NEAR BY!

HOW LONG DO U THINK ITLL LAST?

O BY THE WAY, they have BEEN LIKE THIS SINCE THEY WERE BABIES>>>HOW the Lion is about 25 years older than the other Animals is a MYSTERY THO! BUT THEY HAVE ALL BEEN TOGETHER SINCE THEY WERE BABIES!!!!

*sarcasm


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I want pics sir :rasp:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I want pics sir :rasp:


I was taking some yesterday but the Lion bit the lense...i gotta get that fixed.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

there is no sarcasm here...i saw this shoal last week.....its spectacular.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> I want pics sir :rasp:


I was taking some yesterday but the Lion bit the lense...i gotta get that fixed.
[/quote]

Damn lion


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> there is no sarcasm here...i saw this shoal last week.....its spectacular.


yea, it was great that u brought some bats over to shoal with the rest. Sorry the snake got one of them tho...i owe u


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

great job, keep it up.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

lolol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hhehehehhe


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> great job, keep it up.


x2


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

amazing job what sise tank and how big are they


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

50,000 gal....its in his backyard...natural sunlight


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttt shi* man what u adding next


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttt shi* man what u adding next


I dont know, i was at the LFS the other week or so, i saw a Donkey that i might add...maybe a Elk? Not sure What the lion might do.

Im gonna try to have the Caribe and Lion breed tho


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you might wanna add a couple HOB filters for better surface aggitation.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a freshwater octopus and an electric beaver in a 55 gallon with 8 reds. NO fin nips.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

id say a nice hippo would really finish that nice tank off maybe a walrus

wow my 200th post is in this topic lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> you might wanna add a couple HOB filters for better surface aggitation.


naah, the lion has that covered, he moves the paw around and thats enough surface aggitation


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

naah, the lion has that covered, he moves the paw around and thats enough surface aggitation 
[/quote]


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ammonia spike! looks like the Lion pissed a bit too much this week!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

lol^

I would really likes some pics :laugh:


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

my god this is crazy lol good show boys


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Got the ammonia under controll. I added an Elk like i said before.

Lets hope the lion doesnt eat the elk. O i also have a small baby rhom in there too, just for kicks


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry man its still not a CRAZY SHOAL like mine


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

a pack of whild dogswould go nice with that lion..

so fixed your cam yet or did the elk kick it?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

add an elephant that way he can do your waterchanges for you


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

Malok said:


> add an elephant that way he can do your waterchanges for you


lol agreed :nod:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Malok said:


> add an elephant that way he can do your waterchanges for you


hmm i was thinking about that, but i think it would be the same effect as some people adding plecos for algea, plecos create more sh*t then they do good, and elephants sh*t and piss alot so that might end up just being worse?

i dont know, i gotta see if i can co-hab the elephant and the lion....i know i can shoal them tho


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

with that elephant, you may need to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> with that elephant, you may need to upgrade in the future.


ahh u think so? but i might be good for a while, i heard elephants only grow an inch a year....


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

personally i wouldnt keep that elephant in anything under 36" for life.:nod:

his trunk *will* be crowded, and possibly stunted.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

but i was told no less than 10 gals per elephant.... and 20 gals per lion so you are running this in a 55gal tank right? i would hate to think you bought an animal not thinking of the future.... (cough most oscar owners cough) but its cool cause you can always kill the elephant and flush it when the LES wont take it.... "dude why not just get a dog? cause you can get past dogs, but nobody messes with the king of the fukin jungle bro"


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nah not a 55 gallon tank,

its a "50,000 gal....its in his backyard...natural sunlight" as flashover00 posted...he's seen it, he almost went swimming in the tank before i told him it had a lion in it!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its a shame you went with the 24" wide 50k galloner tho. you coulda got a better footprint.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

how about a duckbilled platapuss definatly a must have in all aquariums


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> how about a duckbilled platapuss definatly a must have in all aquariums


i was thinking exactly the same thing, everything will leave this alone aswel because it only comes out at night and has a very "hard" beak so the others will no not to mess


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats right. all animals know how dangerous other animals are. so if any of them get hurt its their own fault. not the human. i mean, how should the human know??


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

but if it happens you could always dose with melafix.:nod:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

indeed.

melafix will heal:

Lion bites

Elk kicks

Platapuss stings


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> indeed.
> 
> melafix will heal:
> 
> ...


hhahahahhaaa omfg HHHAHAHHAHA I NEARLY FELL OFF my chair reading "lion bites" being cured by melafix loL haahahha

but for real guys, im added the elk, the elphant too in a few days, but i put in an order for a zebra...wish me luck, i dont think the lion is gonna let it survive...BUT im gonna try it anyway just to see IF there is a .000000000000000001% chance that it might work.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dude just because theres a .000000000000000001% chance it will work, doesnt mean you shouldnt do it.

Just add some drift for the zebra to hide in...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

OK, im gonna go out in the backyard and find some Wooden logs and come back and post if its safe enough to put in the tank, even tho i know it might have some foreighn bacteria that the animals might not be used to....


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the fuzzy ooze coming out of the logs are called tannins and make your water taste like hawaiian punch.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Make sure there ALIVE ON ARRIVAL guarentee on that zebra..i heard there pretty sesitive in the box...remember also that you need to get other zebras to shoal the one with or it will be very skittish


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

sad news guys, the elk got eaten...i looked around everywhere for it, i thought it would be hiding under the driftwood or rocks but i found pieces of its hoof around the bottom.

See that tells ya, u cant Shoal Lions with elks, i hope the zebra doesnt meet the same demise.... =\


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well sometimes even perfect cohabs dont last forever...









IM actually gonna try shoaling people..i got a 10 gallon how long can a few kkk members live with a couple NCAAP members???


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

its 1:13am! and my ZEBRA ARRIVED!!!!!, unpacking right now and using a crane to slowly acclimate it into the tank.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lmao! crane acclimation. thats a new one!

and try not to tuch the zebra too much. dont want to ruin the protective coat..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

for obvious reasons. Lets keep the sarcasm posts to the lounge.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to the Hall of Stupidity at posters request.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> lmao! crane acclimation. thats a new one!
> 
> and try not to tuch the zebra too much. dont want to ruin the protective coat..


yea, i know of the slime coat and not to touch it...

it looks like it has some splinters from the box it was shipped in...im super pissed at the people i baught it from, why would a zebra get to me with splinters, cant they just send him in a styrofoam box rather than a damn wooden one? I want a partial refund!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah styrofoam would be much better. the zebra knows not to kick the box. stupid suppliers.. i mean it only got shipped from africa.. how hard is that...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea i know rite, people these days...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

just read this thread


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ADD TO IT!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

this thread in HOS..??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> this thread in HOS..??


should be in HOF :laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> this thread in HOS..??


should be in HOF :laugh:
[/quote]
Nah!..this one is classic, it stay in HOS..I also can't believe I read the whole 3 page


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

So im gonna order 30 fat guys from shark aquarium tommorow...and im gonna try and cohab them with a couple cheeseburgers...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Nothing finishes off a nice tank like having a Loch Ness Monster to complete your shoal of Elk, Lions, Salmon, Zebra, and fat dudes...My suggestion would be that you get you a high backed, diagonal finned, sparkly blue tailed Loch Ness Monster. But thats just me..


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> So im gonna order 30 fat guys from shark aquarium tommorow...and im gonna try and cohab them with a couple cheeseburgers...


that would be a tough one man...maybe try cohabing them with a few treadmills









i just noticed after i posted....i feel like pulling a spammer move right now.....

/TOPS*************..(sigh...i feel gay for saying that)


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Nothing finishes off a nice tank like having a Loch Ness Monster to complete your shoal of Elk, Lions, Salmon, Zebra, and fat dudes...My suggestion would be that you get you a high backed, diagonal finned, sparkly blue tailed Loch Ness Monster. But thats just me..


i heard they are extremly sensitive to being exported, i can get 2-3 tho.... maybe next year then?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

how you get this in the HOS?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I can get you a pair of white rhinos for 150,000 euros. (no joke, I actually could!) I reckon they'd make a good addition. Plus as they are a pair they'd have more chance against the lion. Breeding might cause some territory problems though. They eat cichlid sticks, daphnia and bloodworm as a treat


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> I can get you a pair of white rhinos for 150,000 euros. (no joke, I actually could!) I reckon they'd make a good addition. Plus as they are a pair they'd have more chance against the lion. Breeding might cause some territory problems though. They eat cichlid sticks, daphnia and bloodworm as a treat


could i pet them for fun?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

ive seen this done before......


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

forgot to mention that its directed to dawgz first post


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> how you get this in the HOS?


ive got connections.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just remember that with loch ness monsters that they dont breed unless the pH is just right at 74.0 to recreate there natural environment...also a little salt wouldnt hurt...massive aggression has a sale right now on monsters...3 4 50$ great deal IMO

a bargain for a 34" baby

as they are rare at that size


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think you will have some problems with the PH there. 74.0 ph.. well luckily its just the PH cant hurt much right? theres like PH in everything...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i guess...but at the same time if you multiply the ph by the tank size and divide it by the ratio of the diamoter of the fishes head by the surface area of the gills....

you get really confused


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> i think you will have some problems with the PH there. 74.0 ph.. well luckily its just the PH cant hurt much right? theres like PH in everything...


74.0 pH is perfect bc ammonia is less toxic when pH is at VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY high leves. Be careful with those fat dudes though, they are very sensitive to HITH.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea i lost my fat dude to HITH last year...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah but im talking about loch ness monsters..i had a fat dude die today too due to starvation..i was short a couple 100 pellets









i think im going to start a fat guy only tank in the future but i need to recver from the loss of these guys


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i dono what the deal is with "fat guys", why do people buy them? they are just like pleco's they sh*t more than they do good, i see no point of them in any of my tanks.

anyway, i couldnt place an order for the loch ness, seems like u need a permit for any animal over 2 tons, and the permit wait is 2 years, im not waiting that long.

anyone ever shoal tigers and lions? im thinking of adding a tiger but i dono how the lion will take it. I was at the chinese market today and saw a few there for pretty cheap, way underfed, and one had ich on him. The person there said that itll only eat live!, Rubbish....ill have it eating pellets real soon.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

You gotta get you one of those Ligers that Napoleon Dynamite was talkin about. Just make sure to get him a nice sized powerhead to give him some current to swim in.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Well, did you get the Liger?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ligers cannot be housed in a normal sized aquarium..they get HUGE


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Got four new giraffes...gonna try a full herbivoire tank...but im not sure about something...are bmwz carnivoires?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i had to return the zebra, the splinters got infected, i dont want to deal with it...

now what to replace it with is the question =\


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

IMO a komodo dragon is a safe bet..they do well in small tanks and love to be hand fed.:nod:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah the best part about komodos is that they dont get that big.

they do great with kids too.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sure do


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

hhaha wow lol dude you have to add a one eyed ,one horned, flying purple people eater ... lol wow i cant believe i just wrote that sh*t


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

How about a cheetah? They'd be too fast for the lion to catch. A shoal of meerkats would add some activity in there.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think cheetahs require at least 55 gallons..they grow around 6" in their first year and then slow down to about a inch a year..and after 10 inches your gonna want a 75 at least..


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Trigga said:


> i think cheetahs require at least 55 gallons..they grow around 6" in their first year and then slow down to about a inch a year..and after 10 inches your gonna want a 75 at least..


qft


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i am having a problem with my shoal its all water so i cant have lions altho dawgs your lion makes me want to get one tho







good job raising it







but i have a meggaladon and a rhom in a 40 gallon long and i am having alot of problems with aggression, the rhom thinks he owns the tank an just bosses my 50 foot long megaladon around damm rhom i hope he dosent kill him i spent 19.99 on that shark
here is a pic of the animals i had with him when he was about half his sise now hes killing everything but wont toutch the rhom















look what my rhom has done







i think im going to sell my megaladon do you have any tank space dawgs hes 50 feet long and should only need a 20 gallon i asked my lfs and they said 10 but i think it owuld be a tight fit :laugh:

any one no the growth rate on the magaladon anyways


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

megaladons are amazing pets..really get to know you and really know you. You can pretty much ask them to watch your kids while your out...but as for growth rate man unless they got a 50 gallon theyre not gonna get much bigger than 300 feet


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Bob, you need to seperate those two immediately. Do you have a divider for that ocean? If not, you should put the megaladon into a hospital ocean and hit it with some salt and melafix. Those battlewounds should clear up in no time. Youd be amazed at the healing powers these guys have!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

my dividor is only a few kilometers long its not big enouf to go across the whole ocean and my rhom is a tad lost i think the ocean is to big :laugh: i am going to get some dither fish will post some pics when i get them in hopefully my rhom will stop this bad behavior i no it was a risk putting them together but i mean the rhom is the sise of the meggaladons tooth, gunna need a sh*t load of melafix probably more than exsists hopefuly i can get a deal :laugh:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

*update*

saddddddd newwwwsssss guyss my megaladon dint make it the rhom ate him all 50 feet of him and the rhom is only 13"
















i replaced him with these great white i found at my lfs there pretty big and quite aggresive when i went for a dive today to clean my ocean i had a few close calls and saw my rhom shoaling with them so thats a good sign








here are some pics form ym feeding vid

here are my 2 great whites "shoaling"and you can see my rhom in the distance i have circled him he appears a a black dot tho


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

another person trying to SHOAL great whites...GET THIS RIGHT THEY DONT SHOAL THEY JUST TOLARATE EACH OTHER...bigwaste of your money IMO...good thing there dirt cheap or i would come to thornhill and smack you


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bob351 you just gave me the laugh of the week with soem help from PF.

the ocean thing really killed me...

"rhom harrasing a 300 feet shark" priceless!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

rhom & megaladon


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm currently cohabing a hippo and a cat. Its going well except the cat can get territorial at times


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Just remeber not too feed the hippo live foods...try to train him on freeze dried foodz like brine shrimp and when he gets a bit bigger than that you can try shrimp.



bob351 said:


> my dividor is only a few kilometers long its not big enouf to go across the whole ocean and my rhom is a tad lost i think the ocean is to big :laugh: i am going to get some dither fish will post some pics when i get them in hopefully my rhom will stop this bad behavior i no it was a risk putting them together but i mean the rhom is the sise of the meggaladons tooth, gunna need a sh*t load of melafix probably more than exsists hopefuly i can get a deal :laugh:


put the rhom in the Mediterranean and cut of the entrance to that if your serious about dividing him off..

Oh btw i got a new fat guy..i think its time to try it again.

Packaged perfectly by pedro i juss wanna thank him and post a pic...notice the perfect waxy skin and the round belly...he loookz a bit underfed tho doesnt he?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this thread is insanely funny!!

whay to pack fat guys pedro!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

when i was younger i tried to get my 2 girlfriends to cohab but it didnt work. they are very territorial


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

here he is acclimating to his new home







already found his own little spot. hope hes comfy


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

The hippo gets flakes, and the cat gets feeder goldfish


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just make sure those goldfish are quarintined before you feed them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PIcked up a couple snakeheads...want to see if they will shoal with my sushi chef...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Trigga said:


> just make sure those goldfish are quarintined before you feed them.


 Tne guy at the pet shop told me theres no need to quarentine them as goldfish never carry diseases and are the best feeder to use. He said the parasite stuffs just made up by people like you so they can act all clever on internet forums. He works in a pet shop so he obviously knows more then you, so I'm listening to him. I'm going to put my hippo on feeders soon aswell.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> The hippo gets flakes, and the cat gets feeder goldfish


Hippo flakes are so darn expensive these days..

All it is is crushed up monkey eyebrows


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

update:

everone is doing fine i put the rhom in the medeterainian like trigga said and i am going to be purchasing a new megaladon a tad smaller at 278.6788 feet and going to co-hab it with my whites :laugh:







will update soon


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

sorry i was away for a long time from the thread guys, alot of things happened, looks like after i added the elk, it stressed the lion out a bit too much, i saw the lion hiding behind some java fern and it looked like it was covered with ich, i took the lion back to the store demanding a refund, i mean come oN, ive only had it for a year and it comes down with ICH? THE SPONSORS shouldnt sell SICK animals!....a year and it gets sick, what bs...its not like the sponsor wouldnt know it was sick, im pretty sure they knew, just wanted a quick sale

well anyway, after fighting, nothing happened, i sold the lion on ebay for 510 and baught myself a breeding pair of Tigers.

=)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i no holy sh*t i had some fish that i got like 17.37 years ago and they go these white bumps over there eyes i dont remember what species but they got it and the sponsor dint foresee the future and he dint quarantine the fish for 20 years before selling the fish i cant believe how low these sponsors are going now a days to rip us off after us bugging there asses to bring the fish in


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its a damn shame...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

bob351 said:


> i no holy sh*t i had some fish that i got like 17.37 years ago and they go these white bumps over there eyes i dont remember what species but they got it and the sponsor dint foresee the future and he dint quarantine the fish for 20 years before selling the fish i cant believe how low these sponsors are going now a days to rip us off after us bugging there asses to bring the fish in


I know! U'd think they'd have a FOOTBALL FIELD sized Quarantine section for the fish but NOOOOOO, they are soo careless, get the fish, keep them for a while to see if they didnt die right away and then sell them off...Pfft, its like they are running a business or somthing...shame....

:::side note, bob351, im glad u caught my sarcasm about this issue  lol i dont think anyone else did...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dont worry dawg we get yah...

this thread is still funny as hell btw..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you know what happened recently...a nameless sponser recieved a shipment and omg...can u believe it...HE TRIED TO TREAT THEM!









omg morals have gone out the window


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Do you know what happened recently...a nameless sponser recieved a shipment and omg...can u believe it...HE TRIED TO TREAT THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u killed it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> i no holy sh*t i had some fish that i got like 17.37 years ago and they go these white bumps over there eyes i dont remember what species but they got it and the sponsor dint foresee the future and he dint quarantine the fish for 20 years before selling the fish i cant believe how low these sponsors are going now a days to rip us off after us bugging there asses to bring the fish in


I know! U'd think they'd have a FOOTBALL FIELD sized Quarantine section for the fish but NOOOOOO, they are soo careless, get the fish, keep them for a while to see if they didnt die right away and then sell them off...Pfft, its like they are running a business or somthing...shame....





































:::side note, bob351, im glad u caught my sarcasm about this issue  lol i dont think anyone else did...
[/quote]
i always love a lil sarcasm in my life :laugh: i catch it very well its easy to spot


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol guys i think my new tiger is trying to shoal with my brandti....they keep doing this thing where they are swimming in circles with one another and biting at the tail... looks like they are playing!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

maybe there breeding


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Dawgz, you sly devil...it just occurred to me that you are buying the Macaw to try and cohab it with the megaladon and the tiger...Nice plan!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its actually bobz with the megaladon.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

one of the largest and one of the only one if not the only one alive :laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the macaw will be shoaled with the brandti, im sure itll work..


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Are you guys using HOB filters for your Mediterannean Oceans? Or are you using cannisters? Whats the turnover rate in your ocean right now? Where do you have your powerheads set up? You need lots of current. Also, which filter do you think would be quieter in an ocean setting IMO?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Are you guys using HOB filters for your Mediterannean Oceans? Or are you using cannisters? Whats the turnover rate in your ocean right now? Where do you have your powerheads set up? You need lots of current. Also, which filter do you think would be quieter in an ocean setting IMO?


not to brag but i only use canisters in my ocean what sise are your oceans and how many do you have i have 2 one for my rhom and the other for my whites and megaladon and i will take out the divider soon(panama canal) and make one lil passageway


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i currently have fish on saturn and jupiter both housing four 6" caribe...i hope they have enough room...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not again trigga :laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont have a ocean...come on lets be real here guys....the tank is a 50,000 gallon tank in the back yard.

it currently runs on one Aquaclear 70 filter

i think thats sufficient enough.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats going a bit overboard IMO...i have a aquaclear mini on my 70k tank nd i think its a bit too much..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Are you guys using HOB filters for your Mediterannean Oceans? Or are you using cannisters? Whats the turnover rate in your ocean right now? Where do you have your powerheads set up? You need lots of current. Also, which filter do you think would be quieter in an ocean setting IMO?


not to brag but i only use canisters in my ocean what sise are your oceans and how many do you have i have 2 one for my rhom and the other for my whites and megaladon and i will take out the divider soon(panama canal) and make one lil passageway






















[/quote]

Make shure to re-arrange the sea bed first. this will confuse all the fish and make them superbest friends.
i swear!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I dont care, team or no team, this thread belongs in the Hall for sure. Its satire at its best...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> I dont care, team or no team, this thread belongs in the Hall for sure. Its satire at its best...


word :nod:

btw...MY FAT GUYS HAVE TURNED REALLY DARK! I THINK THERE BREEDING!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Are they doing the tail slapping dance? Are you noticing any unusual aggression?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

theres been a lot of nipping and two of them have really paired off and taken up half the tank..WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I dont care, team or no team, this thread belongs in the Hall for sure. Its satire at its best...


word :nod:

btw...MY FAT GUYS HAVE TURNED REALLY DARK! I THINK THERE BREEDING!
[/quote]
lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the tank in its early stages of development and stocking...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice tank! a couple fat guys and a few snakeheads would really even it out there


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> the tank in its early stages of development and stocking...


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

umm i dont tihnk its a laffing matter...thaat tank is EMENSLEY understocked and could completely through of the bio load if not tended to quickly...

shame on you


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> the tank in its early stages of development and stocking...


understocking is not funny


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> the tank in its* early stages* of development and stocking...


understocking is not funny








[/quote]

c'mon guys... i did say EARLY STAGES....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

How did I miss this gem of a thread?









Tink ftw with that awesome pic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> How did I miss this gem of a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh another person that thinks understocking is "awsome"...please...learn a bit about uderstocking mixed tanks before you post in this thread...experts only


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i hate the immaturity in this thread when people post taks that are so under stocked





















shame on you







we need a *EXPERTS ONLY* SIGN ON THE FRONT


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i know man its pitiful...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if you havnt watched the old hollywood movies about piranhas or any wild animal you dont know sh*t! take the ignorance that you got from reading books and stfu !!

if a fish is not at all time bumping into tank glass or other (dangerous) animals it suffers inside!!!! fish are people too!! thats why i givmy fish piercings and tattoos. i also pet them regulary... get that NOOB!!!!!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Dawgz, I recently decided to go all out and do like you with the crazy ass shoals. For a tank, I decided Lake Michigan would be nice! How many red bellies do you think can fit in there? IMO. Also, piranhas are really tough fish, right? I mean, I shouldnt have to cycle my Lake before I toss them in, right? All I need is a lot of filtration and I should be good!! BTW, have any of you guys used this Python thing? Its da bomb!! I can perform a 30% water change on Lake Michigan in a matter of six months!!! Every shaoling unit owner's best friend!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well what i did when i bought the mediteranian was i just addded a small outlet tube about the size of a blue whale







and then another intake tube and i would just pull a switch and it would release water on demand into the atlantic and put fresh water into my setup











C0Rey said:


> *if you havnt watched the old hollywood movies about piranhas or any wild animal you dont know sh*t!* take the ignorance that you got from reading books and stfu !!
> 
> if a fish is not at all time bumping into tank glass or other (dangerous) animals it suffers inside!!!! fish are people too!! thats why i givmy fish piercings and tattoos. i also pet them regulary... get that NOOB!!!!!


never been said better :nod:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Dawgz, I recently decided to go all out and do like you with the crazy ass shoals. For a tank, I decided Lake Michigan would be nice! How many red bellies do you think can fit in there? IMO. Also, piranhas are really tough fish, right? I mean, I shouldnt have to cycle my Lake before I toss them in, right? All I need is a lot of filtration and I should be good!! BTW, have any of you guys used this Python thing? Its da bomb!! I can perform a 30% water change on Lake Michigan in a matter of six months!!! Every shaoling unit owner's best friend!!


GREAT SHOAL! IMO


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

for that size pygo id go with a fluval 999999


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

um just an update...ja rule has gone into a cave and i havent seen him for days and 50 cent has been cruising around like he runs the place...biggie and tupac had to be removed and returned due to HITH and i need to add something to even it out...what should i do?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Vanilla Ice!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the diseases involved in putting him in a tank is really risky and i dont want to take that chance


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think you should try one of the up and coming UK artists. Plan B (not that black dude that sings frikitonia) Example or Professor green. I saw them all live recently, and from what I saw they'd make a good addition to a rap tank


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> I think you should try one of the up and coming UK artists. Plan B (not that black dude that sings frikitonia) Example or Professor green. I saw them all live recently, and from what I saw they'd make a good addition to a rap tank


i heard those things dont do well in a drive-by.....

anyway, i added some exos in the tank, the snake made quick work of them =\....i guess exos wont shoal with snakes in the TANK!

U guys know if i can add tiger Barbs to my shoal?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no but you could wrap the tiger in barb (whire). they love it makes them look very agressive too:

you do have a tiger dont you?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> no but you could wrap the tiger in barb *(whire)*. they love it makes them look very agressive too:
> 
> you do have a tiger dont you?


wire

and yeah completely agree there a barbed tiger does a lot better than a tiger barb


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

guys, i placed the order, my dozen Kittens come in on Saturday, im gonna post a video of them being fed to the snakes and tigers..

dont get mad at me ....i dono how the outcome will be!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> guys, i placed the order, my dozen Kittens come in on Saturday, im gonna post a video of them being fed to the snakes and tigers..
> 
> dont get mad at me ....*i dono how the outcome will be!*


a bad day for kittens.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think the kittens will do fine...just make sure the snake has at least like 5" to himself


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

damit, i put the kittens in, the phone rang, and i went to go answer it, i came back and all that was left was a small paw







WHY DID THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i blame the kittens


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yes i heard kittens can engulf themselves if not fed every third minute.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yes i heard kittens can engulf themselves if not fed every third minute.


true. its a self defence mechanism.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn! why didnt the LFS tell me about this?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hey dont bad mouth any LFS! LFS employees are alwhays the highest educated people within every aspect of fish keeping. (and ofc every other animal on earth)
They are never wrong, you must have ignored them when the informed you of selfeatingkittens.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

at the lfs they were not labeled Selfeatingkittens

they were labeled as just Kittens, i saw a few paws in the corner but i thought nothing of it, now i know better.

I heard they have a stunting growth hormone as well....good thing none of my fish or other animals ate it!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i heard the paws regenerate so make sure u remove them from the tank before they regenerate


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

sux....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Selfeatingkittens FTW!!!










I hope to have a shoal of them soon


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i heard AS just got some Guyana kittens in ace...might wanna look into that


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

gotta watch out for those Guyana kittens. they are known for gathering in mass numbers, drinking punch and committing suicide.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

shouldnt be allowed in the trade IMO


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

there's actually a bill going thru congress as we speak to ban the selling of these guys....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea i heard they can breed very easily in foreighn waters.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

well its about 1 40 now and i just came back from a party drunk as hell and im just lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from what i heard alcohol cohabs very well with your liver...thats what a guy at my lfs told me


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Geis said:


> gotta watch out for those Guyana kittens. they are known for gathering in mass numbers, drinking punch and committing suicide.


I have some in my ocean, I have bred some too look


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> from what i heard alcohol cohabs very well with your liver...thats what a guy at my lfs told me


true, i would believe it too if a LFS guy told me that, such educated people, blows me away


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> from what i heard alcohol cohabs very well with your liver...thats what a guy at my lfs told me


true, i would believe it too if a LFS guy told me that, such educated people, blows me away
[/quote]
i know eh...they just know about everything...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I heard that LFS employees are actually people brought back in time to help with our modern day ecosystem. thus why they are so intelligent.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

geis ftw

(an actual lol right there)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Geis said:


> I heard that LFS employees are actually people brought back in time to help with our modern day ecosystem. thus why they are so intelligent.


that would explain it...man those guys deserve an award or something


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I heard that LFS employees are actually people brought back in time to help with our modern day ecosystem. thus why they are so intelligent.


that would explain it...man those guys deserve an award or something
[/quote]

a loser award or...?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think they deserve a nobel peace prize for helping mankind...i mean they just are that amazing..i can go on and on but ill save it for the ceremony


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Trigga said:


> i think they deserve a nobel peace prize for helping mankind...i mean they just are that amazing..i can go on and on but ill save it for the ceremony










sh!t you beat me to it!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LFS employees go thru 4 years in an intensive College enviornment, then they do rotations at near by LFS's to get a hang of what they might be doing real soon, and then they finally get the job at the LFS.

Smart people i tell ya.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Guys, i might undergo a nice cohab, what do u think? im going to try 20 Mannuellies in a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

It'll make you bulbs look ugly.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Guys, i might undergo a nice cohab, what do u think? im going to try 20 Mannuellies in a 75 gallon tank.


too much room IMO...i wouldnt go with more than a 30 gallon tall tank for 20 mannys.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Guys, i might undergo a nice cohab, what do u think? im going to try 20 Mannuellies in a 75 gallon tank.


too much room IMO...i wouldnt go with more than a 30 gallon tall tank for 20 mannys.
[/quote]

20 manny's eh...HHHMMMMM that would be a p*ssy crew, maybe try 10 rhoms, 20 silver dollars, maybe a few koi (koi are insane badass, almost ripped my arm off my torso) then place them in a kiddy pool, throw in neighbors cats, watch the frenzy begin


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> 20 manny's eh...HHHMMMMM that would be a p*ssy crew, maybe try 10 rhoms, 20 silver dollars, maybe a few koi (koi are insane badass, almost ripped my arm off my torso) then place them in a kiddy pool, throw in neighbors cats, watch the frenzy begin


Very true. My uncle was killed by a shoal of Koi.....


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

r.i.p to your uncle, they should line the pool's or what not of the koi with steel mesh or something, caution signs everywhere too


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Have u seen the theeth on koi's i swear they can chew through concrete.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

WAHHHHHHHHHH :'( U guys hurt my feelings about my tank shoaling and how u guys accused me of bad fish keeping! im going to leave the forums for now! (but ill check this thread all the time to see if i got any replys, to see if theres some sympathy for me)

AHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAAAHA - anyone who doesnt get this...hasnt been on the forums for the past few days ahhahahahahahhaa


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

please don't go dawgz ur the #1 go to guy on p-fury. everyone is just hatin on you.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

spranga said:


> please don't go dawgz ur the #1 go to guy on p-fury. everyone is just hatin on you.


ahahahahahhahahah


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

so you going or staying.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

what? are u serious? lol, u do know this whole thread is based on Parody of people on pfury rite?


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

yea i was playin. great you jus hurt my feelings and i'm gone (for a few minutes) and never commin back. thanks for nothing.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hahhahaha i love this thread


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i heard that if you leave for 10 1/2 hours you get to return.......


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah it's in the forum rules in very fine print, you's allowed to ban urself for a max of 10 3/4 hours but gotta come back and check in.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

So I'm thinking of putting 5 adult males pitbulls in my bathroom to live. I heard that was a good shoal.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well one thing geis. if that shoal is gonna stand a chance of surviving (cohabing) you will need to reduce human contact to a minimum.

be abusive at regular times to assort dominance.

use feeders


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

also take out all mirrors in there for they get skittish when seeing them selfs. goodluck on shoaling cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

thank guys! 
yea i was planning on feeding them sewer rat feeders.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Geis said:


> thank guys!
> yea i was planning on feeding them sewer rat feeders.


sweet u plannin to make a trip to NYC for those rat's, i here there huge.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i have talked it over with my lfs finally and they decided to ship me some bloods and crips i just hope they don't fight during the shipping







will update when i make my triumphant return with my success stories


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

haha!

i tried co habing some muslims and boars the other day..

one part got eaten, im not saying wich...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> haha!
> 
> i tried co habing some muslims and boars the other day..
> 
> one part got eaten, im not saying wich...


lol thats so wrong.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> haha!
> 
> i tried co habing some muslims and boars the other day..
> 
> one part got eaten, im not saying wich...


lol thats so wrong.
[/quote]

I know!

I mean, did you even clean those muslims before you put them into the boar tank?
poor boars.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the LMS said they were quarantined

next time ill remove the burka...


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Geis said:


> haha!
> 
> i tried co habing some muslims and boars the other day..
> 
> one part got eaten, im not saying wich...


lol thats so wrong.
[/quote]

I know!

I mean, did you even clean those muslims before you put them into the boar tank?
poor boars.
[/quote]

Ouch that was cold.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

yea i know, sorry.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> i have talked it over with my lfs finally and they decided to ship me some bloods and crips i just hope they don't fight during the shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah those just came in right? i heard they are very hard to import this time of the year


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't think that matters. LFS employees can get anything they want at any time. Hell, the government listens to them and not the other way around.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats true. they have not had any suicide bombers as long as ive worked there...

they treat them with melafix.. and keep the ph right, that prevents making of small explosive devices..


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

if you add salt it acts like a buffer to keep them from wanting a 100 virgins.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i also re-arranged the decor to remove all "holy" places.. they tend to make short of eachother round these spots..

the boars got them too fast for that to really happen...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

waste of money they tend to just blow up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah big waste of tank space...but i heard that the muslim extremists and jews cohab really well in tight quarters...a guy at the lfs told me and he really knows his sh*t


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol u guys are going overboard aahhaa


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

no going overboard would be sicking a KKK member in the shoal also.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

him and some neo nazis. just to set the right mood.

then just for laughs add 20 -30 trannies..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

in a few weeks, i want to try to cohab GG with Jiggy

Ive been told it might not work, but hey, why not give it a go.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> in a few weeks, i want to try to cohab GG with Jiggy
> 
> Ive been told it might not work, but hey, why not give it a go.


try cohabbing GG with that player guy, gangster dude whats his name...oh christ...that e-thug gangster....f*ck i cant remember his name (seriously...gonna check another topic 1 sec..)...DING DING Joey...GG and Joey there we go


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you seriously typed all that out and meant it?

...wow.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wow


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wowsers


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

whoa

i just wanted to join in on the wooo-ing


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lmfao... i did mean it


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> lmfao... i did mean it


wowzer.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

spranga said:


> lmfao... i did mean it


wowzer.








[/quote]
wooly sh!t


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

WHOOPAdidoodaa!

WTF!

lol


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well its obviously the sellers fault. you should publicly bash his ass.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

bid accepted doesnt mean you already won...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

fish lover said:


> bid accepted doesnt mean you already won...


my LFS people said it was.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Geis said:


> bid accepted doesnt mean you already won...


my LFS people said it was.
[/quote]
Damn LFS people


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey hey hey...dont go bashing the greats noww


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

LFS Employees > All of us


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

people at LFS's are divine


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geis said:


> WAHHHHHHHHHH :'( U guys hurt my feelings about my tank shoaling and how u guys accused me of bad fish keeping! im going to leave the forums for now! (but ill check this thread all the time to see if i got any replys, to see if theres some sympathy for me)
> 
> AHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAAAHA - anyone who doesnt get this...hasnt been on the forums for the past few days ahhahahahahahhaa


past few days? How about the past 4 years!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey guys i just got a mac and a pc! gonna try cohabing them on the same sever....IM A RISK TAKER ARENT I


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL....someone add some stuff, i ran out of stupid sh*t.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> LOL....someone add some stuff, i ran out of stupid sh*t.


Yeah my sarcasm cup runith empty.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oh well it was a nice run


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

indeed it was..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

darn...we will just wait for new stupid posts from others then...and then mock hahaha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah that should take long


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't believe I wasted an hour reading this thread...

I took a Career assessment test today and did very well on it. It said I was very gifted and would do well as a Brain Surgeon, Astronaut, or a LFS Employee.

Sorry couldn't help myself, hope I helped

Mock away


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well maybe brain surgery, but LFS employee is something you can only become if you are born with the divine gift..! can u read minds? can you move things with just your thoughts??


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

The LFS employee around here can lite your a_s on fire with his thoughts.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

An LFS employee around here can magically transform a fish into a god like statue with the snap of his fingers...he can also breed the hardest fish to breed known to man....convict cichlids


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ive heard thet theyve co-habed guppies. but i think thats just a myth..


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Im trying to breed a topless mermaid with big bazooms with a catfish! no luck so far.







:laugh:


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

If you keep working on it, you can accomplish anything.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> ive heard thet theyve co-habed guppies. but i think thats just a myth..


wow...i dont even think they can do that...the most aggressive vicious in the world SHOALED







as amazing as that sounds i think your right...its just a myth


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


>


dont think thats too great of a co-hab there...that magget is gonna own all in the after life


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my p is hungry and i have no place to house a goldfish can i put him in there with my p or is this a bad idea??


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

actually its a great idea if you want a long term home for him.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

come on guys, i know u have more than that!


----------

